# Radioamatierisms >  Rādioamatieru satelīti

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki visiem, vai kādi klausās 2m un 70cm radioamatieru satelītus?
Kādas antenas lietojat?
Pašlaik es ar labiem panākumiem klausos 2m amatieru satelītus ar Moksona antenu + priekšpastiprinātājs un skeneri...
Jautājums tāds, vai ko līdzīgu savākt nevar uz 70 cm diapazonu...? Citādi tur jālieto 2m jagene... gribas mazu antenīti un jutīgu....

----------


## JDat

Vairs neklausos.

Tagad visu savu enerģiju veltu Es'Hail-2 P4A amatieru satelītam.

2.4 GHz uplink/10.5 GHz downlink.

https://amsat-dl.org/category/eshail-2-p4-a

----------


## JDat

Vairs neklausos.

Tagad visu savu enerģiju veltu Es'Hail-2 P4A amatieru satelītam.

2.4 GHz uplink/10.5 GHz downlink.

https://amsat-dl.org/category/eshail-2-p4-a

----------


## Didzis

Ir klausīti, bet nu dikti ātri tie rinķo ap zemi un īsti interesanti nav. Maza un efektīva antena principā nav iespējama. Brīnumi nenotiek. Moxon antenu esmu mērijis. Nav ne vainas, bet tik pat labi var klasisku dipolu izmantot. Moxon antena vienkaŗši sanaķ īsāka.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Didzi, rodas tāds jautājums, piemēram 10 elementu jagi antena dod patsmit DB signāla piaugumu... Vai 2...3 elementu jagene ar RF priekšpastiprinātāju pie antenas, nedos to pašu, vai vaitāk? Kā nekā pastiprinātājs nodrošina vajadzīgo signāla past.

----------


## flybackmaster

signala trokshnu limenis bus sliktaks

----------


## Didzis

Radiotehnikā brīnumi nenotiek un, ja antena nav uztvērusi signaļu, pastiprinātājs var tikai trokšņus pastiprināt. Pastiprinātājs dod labumu, ja uztvērēja jūtība nepietiekama, vai kabelis līdz antenai garš. tad gan pastiprintājs jāiek pie pašas antenas, lai kompensē zudumus kabelī. Vārdu sakot, pastiprina'tājs šad tad noder, bet antena, uztveršanas procesā, vienmēr būs galvenais eslements.

----------


## habitbraker

Atkariigs no taa, kaada ir uztveereeja jutiiba. Piemeeram, uztveereeja NF=10dB (troksnju T=2610K). Ja saliidzina divus gadiijumus, piemeeram, antena ar G=12dBi(16x) bez LNA un antena ar G=6dBi (4x), bet ar 0.5dB (35K) LNA (pienjemot, ka LNA gain ir pietiekami liels un LNA trosknji dominee), tad pirmajaa gadiijumaa jutiiba G/Tsys = 16/(2610+290) = 0.006, bet otraa gadiijumaa G/Tsys = 4/(35+290) = 0.012. Otraa uztveereeja sisteema ir 2x jutiigaaka!

----------


## habitbraker

> Sveiki visiem, vai kādi klausās 2m un 70cm radioamatieru satelītus?
> Kādas antenas lietojat?
> Pašlaik es ar labiem panākumiem klausos 2m amatieru satelītus ar Moksona antenu + priekšpastiprinātājs un skeneri...
> Jautājums tāds, vai ko līdzīgu savākt nevar uz 70 cm diapazonu...? Citādi tur jālieto 2m jagene... gribas mazu antenīti un jutīgu....


 Bet taa, piemeeram ,SO-50 FM sateliitu var mieriigi uztver pat ar kjiinieshu baofeng raaciju un vinjas antenu.

----------


## Didzis

Protams jūtība ir atkarīga no uztvērēja trokšņu līmeņa, bet mēs nedzīvojam pagājušajā gadsimtā, kad paštrokšņi varēja grozīties ap 10dB. Mūsdienās, ja es pagriežu antenu pret  blakus augošo egli un varu, spektra analizatorā, redzēt tās iztarotos trokšņus, īpaši nav kur augt. Tālāk jau sākās, vārda tiešajā nozīmē, kosmoss ar uzvērēja paštrokšņiem zem 0,5dB. Virszemes signālu uztveršanai nav nekādas jēgas vairāk samazināt uztvērēja paštrokšņus, jo zemes un apkārtējo priekšmetu trokšņi vienalga būs lielaķi. Attiecīg, vienīgais variants, ir palielināt antenas efektivitāti. Ja par satelītiem, tad ar tiem arī kosmoss nesākas. parasti tie lido zemu un tiešām pietiek ar vienkaŗšas rācijas vai SDR USB uztvērēja jūtību. Tur vairāk problēma ar to, ka satelīts lido ļoti ātri un ir redzams tikai dažas minūtes. Vot radioastranomijā, tur gan notiek cīņa par katru decibela daļu. Efektīvai radioteleskopa antenai ir šaura virziendiagrama, bet gribās plašāku debess jumu aptvert un tad, jāizmanto cik nu var tehniski maztrokšņainaķi pastipriātāji.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Runājot par to pašu SO-50, tad Didzi ir šādas kombinācijas
A) Jagi antena, 10 elementi 2m kāts - šaura virziendiagramma... neerts lietošanā...
B) īsa antena, piem Moksona, vai 2el. Jagi ar šaurjoslas pastiprinātāju, plata virziendiagramma, ērta un maza antena...
Kura sistēma ir labāka? Teorētiski ir 3 mainīgie, daži no tiem kompensējas... ( joslas platums un virziendiagramma )
Vai kāds klausās 225-260MHz... ? tur kaut kāds NATO SATCOM ģeostacionārais satelīts.. un sarunas var paklausīties pat līdz Indijai...

----------


## JDat

Alljo gerevņa, SATCOMist!

Šeit un tagad: https://eshail.batc.org.uk/nb/

----------


## Didzis

Maza antena vienmēr darbosies sliktaķ par antenu ar lieku pastiprināšanas koeficentu. Neviens pastiprinātājs neglābs situāciju. Cita lieta, ja signāls stiprs, tad nav nekādas vajadzības pēc lielas antenas. Galvenais ir attiecūba signaļs troksnis uztvērēja ieejā. No zemu lidojošiem sayelītiem signaļs ir spēcīgs un īpašu problēmu ar uztveršanu nevajadzētu būt. Drīzāk jādomā par antenu ar cirkulāro polarizāciju. Nekad jau nevar zināt, kādā polarizācijā raida satelīts. Lai kā arī būtu, fiksi lidojošie amatieru satelīti īpašu popularitāti neieguva. JDat pieminētais projekts jau ir daudz nopietnaķa un stabilaķa lieta. Tur kāreiz viss tiko iet vaļa'.

----------


## princ_fm

SATCOM pavadoņi jau no seniem laikiem karājas ģeostacionārajā orbītā. Krievu pirātus var klausīties uz 255,260Mhz K Cirkulārā polarizācija. Eshail uzliku šķīvi, galvai DRO pārskaņoju klausīties var. Raidītāju uz 2,4 Ghz varētu jau uzbūvēt, viss itkā ir, bet laikam jānokārto uz A kategoriju, un tad...

----------


## Didzis

Ja ir vispār radioamatieru apliecība, tad, es uzskatu, ka vajag piekāst Latvijas radioamatieru likumdošanu. Ar B kategoriju tak uz 2,4Ghz nerdīkst raidīt. Kas to ir izdomājis- vecie pūpēži, kurus izdrāza krievu armijā ar morzes mācīšanos un tālāk viņi nekur nav tikuši. Lai tak sēž telegrāfā, bet netraucē tehnikas progresam. Lai uzraidītu 2,4Ghz vajag labas zināšanas radiotehnikā un rokas nevar būt līkas. Tas tev nav nopirkt gatavu transīveri un pīkstināt morzi. Ar to vien, ka spēj uztaisīt raidītāju un antenu gigahercu diapazonā, jau automātiski tā ir augstaķā klase. Lai man atvaino patiesi kvalificētie radioamatieri, bet ir pilnīgs stulbums ierobežot jaunajiem darboties visos diapazonos. Jā, ar  kolovatiem nevajag uzreiz nočīt, bet kapēc citi ierobežojumi jāuzliek? Tehnika attīstās un tas, ka vecie nespēj ne datoru apgūt, ne ciparu sakarus nodibināt, ne tikt ārā no īsviļņu diapazoniem, nedrīkst kavēt jaunos. Sestdienās, paklausoties radioamatieru apaļo galdu, rodas iespaids, ka tas ir pensionaŗu klubiņš. Kur ir jaunās balsis? To nav, jo jaunatnei neinteresē pensionāru gaudu runas.

----------


## JDat

Nu Siliņ! Tā arī nesaņēmies un neuzliki antenu priekš geostacionārā satelīta? Saņemies un uzliec, tev patiks. Šlesers garantē ka tev patiks.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

JDat, es priekš 250-260MHz izmantoju to pašu Moksona antenu, ko uz 144-145MHz... viņa tāda platjoslīga... un tver tīri labi... Ar to polarizāciju nav tik traki, praktiski viņa nemainās, kad klausās... to "turnikena" antenu vajag, ja pats pārvietojies, tad uzstutē uz mugursomas , staigā , grozies, un pļāpā....

----------


## JDat

Es tev prasu par 2.4/10.49 GHz uztveršanu nevis par turniketiem.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man tas skeneris strādā AM/NFM/FM... būtu SSB/CW , varētu paprovēt... nekā tur sarežģīta nav - ņem SAT šķīvi un galviņu, pieslēdz pie SDR, vai kāda uztvērēja... noskaņo uz frekvencēm un aiziet... būs kādreiz jāpaprovē no skenera izdabūt SSB , vai jāsadabū kāds SDR puļķis...  ::

----------


## JDat

Tev vēl nav RTl-SDR puļķis? Galīgi svietaina attieksme! Qo-100 vajadzīgas sekojošas lietas:
1) Boļoda, paraboliskā SAT antena
2) Sat galviņa, LNB
3) Antenas stiprinājums lai var pielikt pie sienas utt
4) BIAS tee. Pietiks ar virszemes kabeļsignāla dalītāju, kuram viena ports laiž cauri barošanu.
5) 12V DC baroklis. Des arī impuslnieks
6) RTL-SDR puļķis un kompis
7) Vadiņi, F konektori pāreja uz SDR puļķi.

Tas ir sūds-jautājums, ka tiešām ir vēlme.
Ja nav vēlmes, tad vienmēr atadīsies aizbildinājumi: man nav x verķis, y verķis ir dārgs, nav laika utt

----------


## JDat

Tev vēl nav RTl-SDR puļķis? Galīgi svietaina attieksme! Qo-100 vajadzīgas sekojošas lietas:
1) Boļoda, paraboliskā SAT antena
2) Sat galviņa, LNB
3) Antenas stiprinājums lai var pielikt pie sienas utt
4) BIAS tee. Pietiks ar virszemes kabeļsignāla dalītāju, kuram viena ports laiž cauri barošanu.
5) 12V DC baroklis. Des arī impuslnieks
6) RTL-SDR puļķis un kompis
7) Vadiņi, F konektori pāreja uz SDR puļķi.

Tas ir sūds-jautājums, ka tiešām ir vēlme.
Ja nav vēlmes, tad vienmēr atadīsies aizbildinājumi: man nav x verķis, y verķis ir dārgs, nav laika utt

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nu "Labrīt" JDat! Siliņam vel nav tas SDR puļķis.... kamēr nav akūtas vajadzības, iztieku ar klasiskiem uztvērējiem... Web SDR un dekodēšanas aplikācijas viedtālrunī savā ziņā ir kompenējis vajadzību... bet nu šim gadījumam vajadzētu SDR, vai kādu citu risinājumu....
1) Siliņam ir sat bļoda ar galviņu
2) Siliņam ir 12V aķītis + barošanas sadalītājs sat galviņai
3) Siliņam ir skeneris un reģenetīvais īsviļņu uztvērējs...
Siliņa risinājumi:
a) nopirkt SDR un kvarcētu (PLL) sat galviņu
b) modificēt sat galviņu, tā lai starpfrekvence būtu īsviļņos un pieslēgt galā īsviļņu SSB uztvērēju
c) mēģināt skenerim pieslēgt regulējamu BFO ( pēdējo heterodīnu SSB demodulēšanai )

----------


## mm

_modificēt sat galviņu, tā lai starpfrekvence būtu īsviļņos un pieslēgt galā īsviļņu SSB uztvērēju
_
Par šo varētu sīkāk?Izklausās apjomīgs projekts, vismaz salīdzinājumā ar USB SDR puļķa iegādi...

----------


## JDat

Interesanti Siliņ! principā pietrūkst tikai sdr puļķis un gribēšana darīt.
mm, nav tik traki. Viss balstās uz kvarca frekvences nomainīšanu.

Galvas modificēšana priekš īsviļņiem... Izklaisās sick, bet izdarāms, tikai vajadzēs priborus mērīšanai un HZ kas tur nāks ārā. Paņemam PLL (ar kvarcu iekšā) galvu. Piemēram tādu kurai, iekšā NXP TFF101x sērijas jaucējs (25 MHz kvarcs). Argusā bija pa 6 EUR. Ieslēdzam 10600 MHz LO režīmā (augstais diapazona gals, 22 kHz pilottonis). Var arī ar lodāmuru ieslēgt, lai nav jāsūta pilottonis.
10600 -10489 = 111 MHz
25 * 424 = 10600
x * 424 - 10489  < 30 MHz
Ja kvarca (25 MHz) vietā iedod kaut ko 24.7 -24.8 MHz, tad kāreiz iekrīt HF diapazonā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Modificējot galviņu vel jāskatās izejas filtrs... noteikti tas jāpārveido, lai ietu cauri <30MHz... Vispār šo kvarcēto galviņu var attīstīt divos virzienos - padot heterodīna signālu no kāda kvarcēta frekveņču signālģeneratora ( kvarca vietā), varētu plašāk braukāt pa 10GHz joslu... vai ar plašākām modofikācijām - iebraukt 5GHz joslā utt.
Vai izveidot tiešās pārveidošanas SSB uztvērēju 10,5GHz diapazonam...
Interesanti, par cik khz to 25MHz kvarcu var "padzīt" lejā ar maiņkondensatoru un spoli?

----------


## JDat

Nevajag pārcensties un jāsāk ar vienkāršākām lietām.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pagaidām ar 10 gadīgu sat galviņu un šķīvi + skeneris = nulles rezultāts... Mēģināju meklēt starp 739- 739,8MHz
Varbūt kāds zin precīzu atrašanās vietu no Latvijas pozīcijām ( grādi pret komasa N-S asi un augstuma grādus? Var jau būt, ka jānopēr kāda mūsdienīgāka galviņa...
Vispār ir tādas sat galviņas ( platjoslīgās ) ar 10,41GHz heterodīna frekvenci.... 111MHz un mazāk... Šķiet, ka varētu salipināt kādu reģenetīvo uztvērēju uz šādām frekvencēm...  ::

----------


## JDat

būtu tev sdr puļķis, jau sen viss strādātu. nu nevajag ieviest papildus mainīgos sitēmā, kura nestrādā. tā vietā labāk samazini mainīgos. argusa galva, bļoda un sdr puļķis.

----------


## Didzis

Galviņu vajag jaunu, bet maksā jau tās tagad lēti. Vecajās galviņās mēdza likt starpfrekvences filtrus un tapēc dažas var nedarboties. Satelītu labāk meklēt pēc televīzijas bildes.

----------

